# illegal mackerel catch



## MAL (Sep 14, 2010)

Whoever exposed those cheats catching that many fish and hiding them in concealed compartments deservers a pat on the back. Does anyone know where and how they caught them, they should also lose their gear, I hope it wasn't Palmy , I have trouble catching ONE


----------

